# Swift Factory Visit 17 July 2008As promised a new date for f



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

As promised a new date for future factory visits.

Please add you names and how many people to this thread if you wish to visit our factory on this date.

The timings are roughly 10am - 3pm. It is just a day event. 

The numbers have to be limited to 20 so we need to keep a tally.

Regards
Kath


----------



## grahamw (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Kath

Have been keeping my eyes open for the announcement of new visists. Would love to join your factory visit on July 17th 2008. There would be two of us.

Regards

Graham


----------



## mhaze (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Kath

In case you havn't got my PM - would love to join the factory visit on July 17th 2008. There would be two of us. 

all the best 

Mick


----------

